# Whiskey Jones @ Melvin's Dec. 19



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey I take it that's your Gig? Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Hey I take it that's your Gig? Good luck and let us know how it goes!


Yeah! So pumped! We've got a good lineup and a killer setlist.

sample: Bad Girlfriend, Runnin Wild, Vertigo, Enter Sandman, Little Bones....

They're booking us for late jan for both fri&sat nite, I'm such a stage rat. 

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Went really well, I enjoyed myself but it was extremely cold; -15 w/chill, warm inside though...........










That's 'Gearpig' in front :wave:

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Cool .. looks like you had fun ! The main ingredient


----------

